# New one's



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got done with them i think i have some good one's i hope


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice are they the 700's


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Purple one is bad ass...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1170335]Nice are they the 700's[/quote]

Those are deep divers, which are the 800 series. Nice paint on those.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Left row, second one down and 6th one down are my choices....Nice work.


----------



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank's they are all 800's left row second one is my fav as well


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Check out the eyes on my baits...all done by hand and FREE....heres the tip...load up a Q-tip with white paint, dab it where you want it (the harder you press, the larger the eye), Let it dry. Then dip the round end of a paint brush ( I prefer it to be slightly larger than 1/16") in black or any contrasting color...dip in center of the white....Whallllahh...perfect eyes. Later you can play with placement and colors.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I do my eyes a little different. I took a holepunch, and punched a hole in a piece of paper. Hold it over the lure where you want the eye, and hit it with the airbrush with white paint. I bought some 'lure eye dotters' for like a buck for twenty, and made the pupil with some black.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Pat Cataans 'embossing brushes' - 4 different sizes to make perfect circles. I think $2.00. 
2 dabs of opaque white will even cover black. I use a wooden matchstick for my very small dots. 

GR
'Eyes On' Charters


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice stuff!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I do my eyes a little different. I took a holepunch, and punched a hole in a piece of paper. Hold it over the lure where you want the eye, and hit it with the airbrush with white paint. I bought some 'lure eye dotters' for like a buck for twenty, and made the pupil with some black.


I used to spray them the same way Het, but would get some overspray from time to time....the dab trick works so much better for me and it makes a nice cleaner look. Everyone has their preferences and specific techniques....thats the beauty of doing this.


----------



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank's for the tip's guys


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

for my eyes I like to use the back side of drill bits for the big ones, because it gives me lots of options as to size, then I'll take the back side of a nail for the small ones. Most the time I put my paint on a little square of foil, so I'll make several eyes on the foil to test out and see what I want them to look like


----------

